# Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo VI Cigar Review - Tripple Cap Cigar Club



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Yesterday was this first get together of the Triple Cap Cigar Club. We're starting from humble origins, we have about 7 members, a balcony, a po...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo VI Cigar Review - Tripple Cap Cigar Club


----------

